# newell mods



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

can a 220-5 newell with graphite spool,be magged?has any one done it?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

To mag the newell graphite you would have to add on a metal washer or some type of metallic sticky tape to the spool to get magnetic braking ability . Not sure if the old aluminum spool is interchangeable with the graphite spool and secondly the aluminum spool in my newell 332-5f has webing reinforcement on the end which would prevent the magnets from getting close enough to the spool to have much braking but may be able to over come this with a large magnet . All in all I think they are a difficult reel to mag .


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

FishBucket,

Conn has is right, the graphite spools are difficult to mag, but it can be done.

I have never understood why Newell does not market a mag. controlled reel, with a cast control and the Newell's fishability, what a great reel they would have.

Blaine


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanx,guys.i think i'll leave newell the way it is and get a penn 525mag.
happy holidays


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*525 penn*

Hey fish bucket. If you buy a penn 525 slider let Ryan White at Hatteras jack in Rodanthe N. C. custom mag it for you. Or better yet buy one from him allready maged. It is cheap and it makes a huge difference in the amount of mag control you have.You should check out his maged daiwa 20 also. It is the real deal. Ryan knows which way the wind blows.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Why do you need to customize the 525 slidy ? Is Ryan enhansing the slidy or changing it to a knobby ?


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*525 mag*

What he does is add 4 more small magnets to the back of the device that holds the 4 factory magnets. It gives you a much stronger field. He also advised me to make sure the magnets are in proper sequence. pos neg pos neg in a row. All you have to do is stack them pos sticks to neg mark the pos or neg end of all four then put them back. I used superglue. Before the modification my 525 would spin for the same amount of time no matter where the mag slide was set about 25 to 30 sec cold with finger flick. After on a slow setting about 8 sec middle about 15 sec and fast 25 to 30 sec.The 525 has an aluminum or alloy spool.Im not sure of the exact process but as far as I know the magnetic field acts on it unlike a metal spool reel. Ask Ryan all I can say is what he does works. You have as much mag controll as a 525 with a dial and you still have a clicker. ........before you judge it try one . You will see .........If you like the Daiwa 20 or 30 you should try his conversion . It is really nice.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fishing Fool , every slidy does not need this done . I have done the same magnet boost for reels belonging to a few other casters . It's a question of quality control , some 525's get shipped with the magnets in the wrong polarity sequence and this weakens the mag breaking . The other issue not commomly known is that the magnets themselves vary in strength and if you get a reel loaded with weak magnets , it will have very little mag breaking . this was probably the case with your reel . Ryan has a neat little devise for checking the magnets . The wheeler conversion for the diawa reels is very impressive too .
Wasn't knocking either the mag slidy or Ryan , I like both , was just asking a question on what you meant by customizing .


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

am i wrong or is the reason for magnets so you can power cast without thumbing the reel?if so does it need to be reset every time you change sinker weight?when you're starting out with a new reel,is it trial and error?
connman,when do you start casting again?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Kurt , the magnets add a level of control but you can achieve the same with different weights of oil , diameter of line used and amount of line spooled on the reel plus end tension in some reels . All properly tuned reels can be cast without thumbing ,with or without mags .
If your reel is tuned on the fast side then yes you may have to adjust tuning to suit changed in weights and also baits , any rig that slows down quickly ie big lump of clam or whole bunker head will need a lot of control , and lighter weights tend to do the same , I tune my reels very conservatively and generally only ever have to thumb bunker heads .
We have been fishing up until this last weekend , we got skunked near poverty beach , water temps were 45deg . Will start casting soon unless you give us the word that there is hope yet for more fish .


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i can see playing with reels is gonna be tricky.
don't stop fishing.i lost a good bass sunday and released a short monday.there still here.cisp both days,using clam.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bill Senior was clammming (salted ) but he found about a dozen fresh . Bill Jr and I plugged the jetty . Water looked great and still sand eels around . Any shops have fresh clams still ?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

none that i know of in my area.i get chowder clams from the fish market.although at this time of year,any clam will look good to a hungry bass.


----------

